# Pasture Lease Prices in Mississippi



## tyrelflonte (Dec 5, 2014)

I am thinking about leasing out my hay fields in Central Mississippi. How do I determine what to charge for the land? What is it leasing for these days?


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

What county are you located in? That will help with determining a price, also checking with your county agent might also have some information with your area.

Bo


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Around here it depends on how good the pasture is. A good pasture with a good fence is @ $20 per acre per year here.

I know a few friends who pay less than $10.

I have one with a good fence but overgrown and in need of some TLC. I use it for the upkeep.

Another place I rent is 44 acres. I pay them $100 per month but do not winter anything there. I only pay for the months I have cattle on the grass.


----------

